# AMH and age factors advice please



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec (Sep 18, 2010)

Hey all;
We are looking at egg sharing and had a consultation at LWC, they turned us down due to AMH of 27, apparently this is high? And having around 20 follicles on each ovary. There are dominant follicles.
Regular cycles and ovulation, and no past history.

Has anyone else come across this? Shall we try other clinics? Baring in mind we paid out for one consultation already.

Thank you in advance 

Becki and Charlie xx


----------



## Matilda7 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi,

Sorry you've been turned down.  My AMH is 40 and LWC in Darlington have accepted me.  There are 2 different scales though - do you know which one yours is?  On one, 27 would be extremely high, but on the other (I think more common) scale, it's normal.  Perhaps worth checking with LWC before you speak to other clinics? xx


----------



## Twinkerbell x (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi Becki and Charlie,


I'm 26, with an amh level of 41 and and fsh of 6.5. I have egg shared at LWC and plan on going to the Lister in the New Year as an egg sharer again. I have PCOS so the clinics do get concerned about OHSS and over stimming, but that is where they need to monitor you with scans and regular blood tests - which LWC do!!! 


I would really query why you have been turned down especially if it is your 1st IVF as there is nothing to compare your responses to meds. On the other hand, I have to say I really like the Lister and with experience of both, I think the Lister seems to work better for me. 


I hope you get the answer you're hoping for - I would definitely question it 


Twinks xx


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Ladies, 

After a very bad week last week and not being in a good place, we have picked ourselves back up and are now going to the Lister, after emails and phone call today im happier about meeting with them. 

Im still so confused about AMH levels i cant get any straight answers, so frustrating!!!! 

Much love and thank you so much for your replys. 

Becki and Charlie xx


----------

